# Cool Golf Game Online



## mikisaiah (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a Golf Nut, but because of injuries (disks in my back), and the bitter cold of Chicago Winter's, I don't get to play as much outdoors as I would like. I have found a game online that is satisfying my Golf addiction. Myself and some of my coworkers at the office have started playing World Golf Tour. WGT is a free, realistic golf game that is in HD and requires NO Download to get started. Also, you play on REAL courses. I highly recommend that you check out this game if you like Golf, Video games, or both.
Best Free PC Golf Games


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes I play it too it's a great game welcome to the site too!


----------

